# Good Moisturizer for dry, acne-prone, sensitive skin?



## Barbiebeauty

I am sick of my skin. I have breakouts and dryness and no matter what I use my skin looks like crap. And I'm feeling more worried about it because I have a formal coming up (2 weeks) and I was asked to go with a guy! (so I gotta look hot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Anyywayyy I'm looking for some good moisturizers for dry, acne-prone, sensitive skin? Anyone know any? Help would be greatly appreciated! 

And if you could recommend a face wash that works for you, because I've been using Biore deep cleansing exfoliating face wash and it DID NOT work. It made me break out in my problem areas a TON (my chin and right cheek) and even in my good areas!


----------



## v0ltagekid

Murad has a whole line that I have heard it's really good, I think it's the dark blue one. A lot of clients at Sephora have told me that has worked on them.  

Just moisturizer though, first aid beauty, for sensitive and dry skin. Wonderful 100%


----------



## bowskt

If you have acne, over exfoliating can actually make it worse, as the bacteria can spread easier and you could cause microabrasions that bacteria can fester in. I only get random pimples so I don't know of any good facial washes or cleaners, but look for something with salicylic acid. Be careful though because salicylic acid can cause more dryness so you should find a nice daily moisturizer and a night one (if you can afford it, if not using the same one twice a day should be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). If you have few bad spots you can look into spot treatments that have salicylic acid or the stronger benzoyl peroxide (which has bacteria killing properties, but can cause bleaching of fabrics so be careful). Again these can be drying so moisturizer is your best friend! My last bit of advice is avoid wearing make up unless you really have to or stay on the light side with BB creams or tinted moisturizers. It's so easy to forget to properly wash your face, so leaving it alone will given t a chance to heal up properly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus when you're all dolled up the transformation will be even more stunning since people haven't seen you all down up in a few days!


----------



## SarahNull

Ole Henriksen's Nuture Me Creme


----------



## melliemelissa

I donâ€™t know good moisturizer for skin but I used to drink plenty of water whole day though I get moisturized skin all the time.


----------



## stellagreen

Quote: Originally Posted by *Barbiebeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I am sick of my skin. I have breakouts and dryness and no matter what I use my skin looks like crap. And I'm feeling more worried about it because I have a formal coming up (2 weeks) and I was asked to go with a guy! (so I gotta look hot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Anyywayyy I'm looking for some good moisturizers for dry, acne-prone, sensitive skin? Anyone know any? Help would be greatly appreciated! 

And if you could recommend a face wash that works for you, because I've been using Biore deep cleansing exfoliating face wash and it DID NOT work. It made me break out in my problem areas a TON (my chin and right cheek) and even in my good areas!
As per me green tea moisturizer is best from proactiv.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Check out Paula's Choice website and look there for some awesome products.  They've been my HG products for a while now.

 

 

Also, when push came to shove - I finally went to a dermatologist.  Sometimes it's not the products we use, but what we eat... or our environment... etc.  The derm can prescribe stuff that really help... once you're free of acne, you can start to use over the counter stuff again and come up with a routine that works for you.


----------



## lyndsxoxo

my personal favourite is the clearisil over night ultra face cream. Super moisturizing and really helps with pimple size. I also have very sensitive skin and i dont get a reaction


----------



## NailsAndCurls

I also have super dry, sensitive, acne-prone skin. Here's my routine that has done wonders! 1.Cleanse with Dermalogica Pre-Cleanse then African Black Soap followed by Dermalogica Calming Cleanser 2.Spray face with Dermalogica Calming Face Mist 3.Follow immediately with Josie Maran Argan Oil, let seep in about 5 minutes 4.Moisturize with Dermalogica Intensive Moisturizer I also use Tarte foundation and concealer with maracuja oil which are gluten free and good for the skin. Drink tons of water and make sure to include fruits and veggies into each meal.


----------



## NatalieHarpring

I use Celeteque Moisturizer and 

It moisturizes well.

I don't get any breakout using it compared to other moisturizers.


----------



## Allison Ryan

I use organic raw honey...smear it on, leave for 2 minutes, then rinse.  Then I follow with organic coconut oil.  It has done wonders for my skin!  I first read about it on Reddit on r/skincareaddiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tbm1110

Personally, I love Garnier products...  Make-up and everyday!  

Face Wash- Expert Exfoliater Scrub for normal skin

Moisturizer- Garnier Gel Lotion (the pink one)

BB Cream- For combination to oily skin...  LOVE this all year round.  

Eye rollers-  I have the clear gel one for puffy under eyes and the tinted concealer one... LOVE them both! 

Make-up remover wipes- The gentle remover (lime green resealable package) 

  I was also sent their new face masks to try out, I believe they retail for about $15.. I do like them as well!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck!


----------



## Elena K

Quote: Originally Posted by *stellagreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As per me green tea moisturizer is best from proactiv.
I second that. It's a great moisturizer, very light, yet very effective. Dual Aciton Moistizier by Cleam &amp; Clear is also great for acne-prone skin. it's a bit heavier, than first one.


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia

Water-based moisturizer is good for oily, acne prone and sensitive skin while oil-based is good for dry skin.  If you have oily skin you can use Fuss free facial masks with citrus and pineapple enzymes or if you are dry skin you can use Fuss free facial masks with carrot seeds and coconut oil.  These masks help wash away dirt and debris at the same time moisturize and exfoliate.


----------



## devadorned

I dropped all common/drugstore cleansers (surfactants = stripping the skin of natural oils) and moisturizers (fatty alcohols = clogs and breakouts).

Switched to Garden of Wisdom custom routine.. GoW Castile Mild N' Clean Cleanser (Orange) for facewash, GoW Natural Majik Concord Grape HydraGel mixed with a bit of Perilla oil for moisturizer. Works like a charm, and now I'm not sure if it's even fair to describe my skin as "dry" and "acne prone" anymore.

Oh and if you really want to exfoliate, something like St. Ives Scrub Free Exfoliating Pads should be good. //thanks skincareaddiction


----------



## satojoko

Try cleansing with nothing but plant based oil. For dry skin, I'd recommend something with evening primrose oil in it. I'd also moisturize using nothing but evening primrose oil. It will really balance your skin &amp; eliminate breakouts. I'd avoid all types of foaming cleansers, toners etc. Your skin is probably responding to being stripped of whatever natural moisture it does have. With dry skin, this is very easy to do. Give it a try for just a couple of days. You will quickly see if this will work for you. Good luck


----------



## JessieK20

I have recently changed up my skincare routine and while I am still breaking out, it has reduced some, and I have seen a good bit of changes in my tone and texture. I am hoping if I can stick with this, I might actually have decent skin in the next few weeks! Just on a side note, I completely understand your frustration! I haven't had clear skin in nearly 3 or 4 years. It will go from mild to moderate to pretty severe, and bounce back and forth between. I really really hope you find something that works for you, because I really wish that everyone could just have beautiful, clear and healthy skin! Anywayyy, this is what I have recently started doing. FYI- I have combination skin, with really really dry spots where I break out, and my skin is pretty sensitive and reactive.

A.M.

-Cleanse with Simple Skin Care Refreshing Gel Cleanser

-Take a mixture of 2-3 drops of oil of oregano in about 2.5-3 oz of water and wipe entire face with a soaked cotton pad

(I just keep a little bottle mixed up in my cabinet, do some research on it before you try it, you can very easily burn your face if you make the mixture too strong. I stopped using it about a week ago because I thought it wasn't doing much, and my acne increased a lot, so I do think it has been helping!)

-Apply a nickel size amount of the Alpha Hydrox 10% Glycolic Treatment

-For moisturizer, I have been applying a mix of the Simple Skin Care Replenishing Rich Moisturizer, and Burt's Bees Intense Hydration moisturizer, however if you don't have super dry skin like I do, just the Simple Moisturizer would be plenty. I am hoping if I can get clear, I will be able to use just the Simple one, since my dry spots are mainly wherever I have breakouts.

P.M. 

I do a double cleanse at night, since I wear full coverage makeup.

-First cleanse is with Burt's Bees Sensitive Cream Cleanser

-Second Cleanse is with the Simple Gel face wash

Everything else from there is the same as my morning routine.

You're in my prayers! Good luck!


----------



## gingergirl12308

I just started using the Cera-Ve Moisturizing Cream. It comes in a 16oz tub for like $14 at Walmart or Target. You can use it anywhere but I use it on my face. I have very sensitive skin with a lot of redness, this helps keep my face moisturized without being greasy! I also use the Cera-Ve Moisturizing face wash, about $8-$12 as the same stores. I love both products and use the face wash with my clairsonic mia at night.


----------



## deasiajohnathan

I think Proactiv is a good choice!


----------



## jolive213

I always prefer aloevera...


----------



## Holly Britton Jennings

I have dry, acne-prone skin too.  It's a constant battle!  For hydration:

-Drink lots of water!

-non-comedogenic moisturizers (and makeup, for that matter.)  (https://www.beneficialbotanicals.com/facts-figures/comedogenic-rating.html)  Coconut oil makes me break out, unfortunately.  

-AHA for exfoliation instead of a scrub, which can spread bacteria and cause further outbreaks

For acne:

-a mild skin cleanser.  Cetaphil is great.  I also like Boots Organic Softening cleanser, Simple cleansers, and Neutrogena Ultra Gentle Cleanser.  I follow with Simple Toner just to make sure all the makeup and gunk is off.  

-A low dose of benzoyl peroxide- although my acne cleaned up after I stuck to a skincare regime, I am plagued with hormonal acne especially on my chin and chin line.  I like Acne.org's BP- it's a low dose in a clear gel.  I put a thin layer on during those times of the month that I break out.

- if acne is really bad, a gentle retinoid instead of AHA could help.

And, of course, wear sunscreen every day.  Even on cloudy days.  

Products I'm using right now:

Boots Organic Softening Cleanser

Loreal Youth Code Serum (has been so great at lightning acne scars.  I love this stuff.)

Acne.org's AHA and BP

ROC 5-in-1 Multi Corexion Nighttime Moisturizer

MAC's Strobe Light Moisturizer (special occasions- it's pricey.)

Cetaphil Daily Moisturizer with SPF

These moisturizers have not broken me out.  I also love Cerave, which is great for dry skin.  

Good luck!


----------



## Amaliya Khan

You just need a good moisturizer hun that it. Silvex Cosmetics has a 50% off sale right now on all products.. try their Ultimate Moisture Cream and Silky Soft Moisturize Cream for sensitive skin they work very well and for a very reasonable price.

and most of all drink lots of waterrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## artemiss

Elena K said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *stellagreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As per me green tea moisturizer is best from proactiv.
> 
> I second that. It's a great moisturizer, very light, yet very effective. Dual Aciton Moistizier by Cleam &amp; Clear is also great for acne-prone skin. it's a bit heavier, than first one.


I am in my 30's now, and have had super-sensitive acne-prone skin all my life. I have tried soo many things, from drugstore to high-end boutique, and I can't quit that Clean &amp; Clear Dual Action. It is my holy grail of daily moisturizers and I am not even ashamed to say it.

Same goes for regular old Noxema for daily use and makeup remover. NOT the generic, either, only the name brand will do..the others break me out, but it is gentle and oil-based so it doesn't strip like a lot of the other 'acne' cleansers can. Stripping= dryness=more oil=more pimples in the long run.

I also second drinking lots of water..it really is key to having good skin.

Everything else is vanity as I age and treating spots.


----------



## Catherine-Brion

Oils will definitely be you best choices Since you have a very sensitive skin .  I think you should moisturise with oils such as argan, passionfruit seed and avocado with using a separate, physical sunblock on top of it. With These Oils ,you are 100% sure that there is exactly one ingredient. 

For more information I suggest to take a look at Garden of Wisdom , They have the best oils for different skin types.


----------



## nikseven

Check out Apivita products, it is one of my favorite companies, having natural cosmetics. Their aqua vita moisturizer is great for dry and sensitive skin.


----------

